# Dalton Mills, Keighley, January 2013



## Wakey Lad (Jan 13, 2013)

Once the largest textile mill in the region, Dalton Mills employed over 2000 workers. Built by Joseph Craven in 1869, the new mill replaced a much smaller 1780's building. In its heyday between 1869 and 1877 the mill provided jobs for workers all over Keighley and the Worth Valley. 

In 1889 the contents of the mills were sold at auction. A noble comb was sold for £30 and a pair of standard scales and weights fetched one shilling (5p). The total at the end of just one day of the sale was £11,585. Part of the proceeds went to buy new equipment, some to pay debts, a portion to pay the remaining employees.

In 1904, the flywheel which transferred the power from a huge beam engine (the largest in the world) to drive the looms exploded. The engine was replaced within two months by a pair of horizontal engines.

As the textile industry declined, the fortunes of Dalton Mills changed and up until 2004, it had been virtually empty for almost a decade. John Craven, the great-great grandson of Joseph, who had built the mill, eventually chose to sell Dalton Mills to Magna Holdings, to ensure it’s survival.

The mills have in recent years has undergone regeneration, which to date has been limited to say the least (the recent fire has done little to help matters). It would seem significant investment is still needed to restore the whole of the site, which in the current economic climate is not forthcoming, leaving the future of Dalton Mills uncertain.











 





 

 





























 

























 





 

 







Thanks for looking​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, I love that. Just raced to google to see where Keighley is but alas its too far


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning, a great report and pics


----------



## sonyes (Jan 13, 2013)

Fantastic that pal......love this place!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, cracking shots there! This place looks fantastic, another for the list!! Great report, thanks


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 13, 2013)

Love this thanks for sharing


----------



## fleydog (Jan 13, 2013)

What fabulous pictures!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 13, 2013)

No bullshit mate....... These are the best shots I have seen from Dalton Mills  

Top drawer report bud


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 13, 2013)

*Really, REALLY nice! Another one for the 'list'...*


----------



## MrDan (Jan 13, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Wow, I love that. Just raced to google to see where Keighley is but alas its too far



I did the same before reading your comment! 200+miles :/ 

Honestly amazing photos, the colours look perfect! Lovely bit of history too, this is what I hope my reports to be like one day 

Also, who's Kate??


----------



## alex76 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cracking photogarphy mate


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 14, 2013)

stunning images, what a great place! thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2013)

F,ing amazing,the machine shop is incredible,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 14, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning!

Bravo!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

MrDan said:


> I did the same before reading your comment! 200+miles :/
> 
> Honestly amazing photos, the colours look perfect! Lovely bit of history too, this is what I hope my reports to be like one day
> 
> Also, who's Kate??



The Save Kate Wall was from a drama, they turned the room into some sort of asylum and wrote that all over the wall - I'm not sure what it was called now


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow your images are excellent , lovely work there, and the place it self looks immense, one for the to do list deffo!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Wow your images are excellent , lovely work there, and the place it self looks immense, one for the to do list deffo!



Cheers - Pics are a still a long way from what i want - I shall get there one day


----------



## dave (Jan 14, 2013)

Must agree those are the best pics ive seen from here. Did you go down into the basement and see the body lying on the tomb.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

dave said:


> Must agree those are the best pics ive seen from here. Did you go down into the basement and see the body lying on the tomb.



It was there when i went back in 2011 - But its gone now - Freaky, i had to go up and touch it lol


----------



## jjstenso (Jan 14, 2013)

It smells like smokey bacon crisps.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 26, 2013)

If Heineken made derp reports they would look like this!

Nothing short of stunning!


----------



## boxerheaven (Jan 27, 2013)

the tv program was bedlam ...they are great pictures


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 27, 2013)

WOW!
That building is spine tingling amazing, as are your pics!


----------

